# Low on ammo due to war?



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

check out msn.com video captioned Police shooting blanks. It says there is a shortage on 223 and 9mm ammo due to the war. In my area (louisiana) there doesn't seem to be a shortage because the shelves are full. Should I stock up on 9mm ammo? The local newspaper also said there would be a shortage of 45 ammo, but Mike Barham a member of this forum serving in Afganistan said that very few military use the 45, but the 9mm is used often, so should we stock up on ammo or is this just hype?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

There won't be any shortage. If there was they would have ran out a long time ago. They just make more and charge more.
Next administration might try to take away your right to buy it, but thats another story........


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Some of the fellas I shoot with are saying the same things. I'm told that there is plenty of lower quality(cheaper) .223 available like S&B, Wolf. etc. but the military spec 5.56 is all being sent overseas. I know the reloading supply house I visit is short on components.

Everybody is blaming the war for the shortage. 
The boys won't run out but it seems us civilians will suffer for a while.

Of course we all know it's George's fault!:smt030
He has been blamed for EVERYTHING else, why not a bullet shortage?!


----------

